# JPEG vs HEIF feat Canon 1Dx Mark III



## Chaitanya (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Antono Refa (Jan 14, 2020)

Nice comparison, but seems to tell more about the camera's conversion than the format itself.

Long term, the success of the format will have to do with software support (photo editors, browsers, etc), percent of users having 10 bit monitors, etc.


----------

